# Ammo for Slinging



## Brkenarrow (Jul 20, 2014)

Earlier this week I ordered some taconite pellets for my slingshot. They're roughly 3/8" in diameter. Would these work for slinging or is something bigger needed? What do you all use?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Most folks agree that taconite is OK for plinking and stump shooting, but too irregular for serious target shooting and not dense enough for hunting.

Why not give us a report on how it works out?


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Are you going to use them in a slingshot or a sling? You said slingshot but this is in the sling forum.
Should be fine for slingshot plinking but much too light for a sling.


----------



## Brkenarrow (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm definitely using them for my slingshot but would also like to try it in a sling if they would work.

I made my first sling earlier this week out of some scrap leather from a craft store and some paracord and I've just been using tennis balls to practice and get the hang of it. I'm still working on developing a technique. I can usually get the ball to go in the right direction!  What type of ammo should I use or is suggested for more serious target practice and for hunting?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

They will be to light for a sling spark plugs work very good out of a sling.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe this belongs in the Newby Forum.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> They will be to light for a sling spark plugs work very good out of a sling.


you can also rig them as "knock the lil fkr out" arrow heads. i seriously need to ask my neighbor how he rigged it, i have an idea, but may as well just ask him.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

3/8 taconite might be on the light side for a slingshot, but I'd use it if there were any nearby.

It's definitely not going to work for a sling.

For a sling I make concrete balls. I use sandmix (comes premixed with just cement and sand, no aggregate). I mix it a bit stiff and roll it by hand, keeping it moist with a spray bottle. If you're interested I'll see if I can find my dimensions. Seems like I use around an ounce (fluid ounce) of mix per shot.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Okay, I looked it up. I haven't been using the sling much lately, couldn't remember.

Anyway, a 60 pound bag of sandmix or topping mix runs about $6.00 USD and gives at least 500 balls.

I mix 5 glasses of sandmix and 1 of water. They can be any size, you want enough to work with but you can only work so fast.

I use a 1 ounce measuring cup and very quickly make about 40 - 45 piles on wax paper. These end up cylinder shaped. Then using a disposable glove I very quickly handform (roll) them into spheres. They end up weighing about 2 ounces each or between 55 and 60 grams.

I have tried making slingshot ammo this way but it is harder to measure and form smaller sizes.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Imperial said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > They will be to light for a sling spark plugs work very good out of a sling.
> ...


un screw the top of the spark plug then screw it on to your arrow.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


thats what i was thinking, wasnt sure, since i dont have any arrows.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

TimR said:


> Okay, I looked it up. I haven't been using the sling much lately, couldn't remember.
> 
> Anyway, a 60 pound bag of sandmix or topping mix runs about $6.00 USD and gives at least 500 balls.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, Ill definitely try this I need some sling ammo. I was using small wild apples mostly xD


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

try clay it works good form into a foot ball shape set in the sun a few days then make a small fire around them and on top let cool i read a story about where one side ran out of arrows and stone and were useing clay and blood to do this from there dead enemys dont know how true but bet it would work.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Like Ghost said clays a good option


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

If you're going to sling where the lawnmower might hit it, you're better off with clay. No need to bake it, just let it dry.

But the concrete/sandmix is closer to a real stone.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Friend sent me a whole bag of worn out ball bearings ranging fron 1/2" , sling shot ammo ,to 1" plus -- great sling ammo.I wish the company he works for would refurb some more large equipment more often. He also sends me hex nuts off 3/4" bolts . Pretty decent ammo also. There is a rock and gravel company a few miles from my house and they screen their river rocks and let me go out and pick up several gallons , picked through for like size and roundness , for a couple of bucks. Not bad ammo for a sling but not nearly as consistent as the ball bearings. Still fun.


----------

